# Advert at top of page that flashes



## User6179 (19 Jan 2018)

"This is not a joke- you are the 1000000th visitor to this site

Please click


Get this to fek

Please

Very annoying on a couple of levels


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

I don't see any adverts.


----------



## User6179 (19 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> I don't see any adverts.




I clicked on it to get rid of it, like one of those flashing ones you used to get pop up saying congratulation you are a winner

Some browsers might not show them, I don't see adverts if I am on the PS3 for instance


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

Eddy said:


> I clicked on it to get rid of it, like one of those flashing ones you used to get pop up saying congratulation you are a winner
> 
> Some browsers might not show them, I don't see adverts if I am on the PS3 for instance


Oh, I hate adverts especially targeted ones, gives me the big brother is watching feeling.


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

User said:


> He is


I hope not.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jan 2018)

Scan your computer, you may have some malware.


----------



## User6179 (19 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Scan your computer, you may have some malware.



Ran Malewarebyes, all clear, the advert was for prize world, had small cars around the border of it.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jan 2018)

Ok. Seems an odd advert to get. I'd also run superantispyware, see if that gets rid of any tracking cookies.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2018)

Not keen on any adverts, mind you I don't go out of my way to avoid them anymore.


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2018)

Eddy said:


> Ran Malewarebyes, all clear, the advert was for prize world, had small cars around the border of it.


Don't worry: we told them scam ads would slip through and they didn't believe us then either.


----------



## byegad (20 Jan 2018)

Yes blatant click bait and we can't all be the 1 000 000th visitor. I suspect the ASA might have something to say on this one. 

I understand the need to have some limited advertising in order to fund the site, but surely this one is past the boundary of good taste?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2018)

Test


----------



## Spinney (27 Jan 2018)

byegad said:


> Yes blatant click bait and we can't all be the 1 000 000th visitor. I suspect the ASA might have something to say on this one.
> 
> I understand the need to have some limited advertising in order to fund the site, but surely this one is past the boundary of good taste?


I could be wrong, but I don't think Shaun gets to choose what adverts people see.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2018)

Spinney said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think Shaun gets to choose what adverts people see.


The only advert that doesn't have the option to dismiss it though.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2018)

I was surprised they were allowed. I found and blocked them several days ago; thanks for reporting them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

